# Megaphobema Mesomelas Care?



## winwin (Jan 19, 2011)

What's the care like for these guys? I'm planning to buy a 2.5cm sling for 3500php which is around 80USD. And I definitely don't want it to die on me so I did a lot of research on it but nothing comes up...


----------



## codykrr (Jan 19, 2011)

cool and humid.  VERY humid.  basically the whole Megaphobema genus has about the same care.


----------



## billopelma (Jan 19, 2011)

They come from a montaine area of Costa Rica that is often wet and cool, supposedly they should not be exposed to temps over the 70's. They burrow in the wild but in my experience mine haven't bothered. 
So nothing special for care other than a bit more moist and a bit cooler than is typical.

Bill


----------



## codykrr (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah you dont want to let them become to warm.  as a sling you can get away with higher temps(75F), but you MUST keep their substrate almost soaking wet. 

As they get bigger, they tend to lean towards the cooler side. I hear that M. mesomelas doesnt burrow to much as an adult unless they are too warm.


----------



## winwin (Jan 19, 2011)

So they are a burrowing species but some won't? What's the temperament like? Is it going to be a problem since I'm living in the Philippines and temps go up to 30c or more at during day time.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jan 19, 2011)

Tinter listed these as a species that liked cooler temps. When I was in Costa Rica I came across a number of these spiders. Compared to the cloud forests, it was actually quite warm. I'll have to check and see if I have temperature data for that area. Their horizontal burrows were not too deep I'm guessing around 60 cm  and at night they could be seen wandering around the entrance to their burrow. Even the female with an eggsac was within a few inches of the opening.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 19, 2011)

This genus of spiders has some amazingly beautiful species, mesomelas being one of the top IMO.  As much as I want one, I'm not sure I could provide it the appropriate environment.  They're pricey and rare (here anyways) and I'd be crushed to lose it.  I think this is one of those species that it really pays to put attention into their environment.  Best of luck and post up pics


----------



## billopelma (Jan 19, 2011)

> So they are a burrowing species but some won't? What's the temperament like?


I've raised 3 mesomelas from sling to maturity, all males, they were fairly consistent in behavior. Good display species, out in view a lot. They burrow a bit as slings but as juvies/adults I initially offered deep substrate and eventually didn't bother as none of them took advantage of it. Didn't soak the entire enclosure, just wet side/dry side, a little biased toward wet. They were all pretty calm, not nearly as skittish as M. robustum. 
I'd be concerned about the heat but as I never let mine see high temps, I can't really say, first hand.

 All that being said, individuals of any species can behave very different from one another.

I've had two M. robustum, one dug in as deep as it could, was extremely skittish and I'd only see it a couple times a year. Classic pet hole, made Haplopelma's seem like a good display species by comparison. The other didn't burrow at all and was out in view most of the time, still pretty nervous though. 


Bill


----------



## codykrr (Jan 19, 2011)

winwin said:


> So they are a burrowing species but some won't? What's the temperament like? Is it going to be a problem since I'm living in the Philippines and temps go up to 30c or more at during day time.


I wouldnt really label them as a "burrowing" species.  More of an opportunistic burrower.

Like stated, as slings, yeah they will burrow, But most mesomelas I have seen, actually stayed out, but there was a few that burrowed like M. robustum.

As for heat. from my understanding their natural climate.  lower to mid 70F in the summer, with nights dipping down to 60F.  

just try not to let it get in the 80's and keep it moist and you will be fine.


----------



## Newflvr (Jan 19, 2011)

*Megaphobema*

I have 7 right now at different stages of growth. Of those only 1 which is about 3" has a burrow that he hangs out in. I also keep the front part of the enclosure damp and on the low shelves in the T room (a little cooler).


----------



## lazarus (Jan 19, 2011)

how fast do they grow? 
I found some for sale but they were 2nd instars and they were quite pricey.


----------



## winwin (Jan 19, 2011)

I talked to the dealer, he's also from the philippines and he said he had no problems with his mesomelas. Maybe CB ones don't need temps as cool as the WC ones? Should i just take one for the team and post updates so we'll all know? He said his cabinet of Ts gets up to 28C.

Another question, do they flick a lot? And how fast do they grow? How big do they get?

By the way, i got a good deal on this.
1 M. Mesomelas 2.5cm
1 B. Smithi 3cm
1 C. Darlingi 3.5cm
1 A. Genic 2.5cm
All for 5k php. Selling the darlingi and genic at 1k each.


----------



## archieph (Jan 19, 2011)

*sir*

i think he's one of my sources.. is it justin? haha


----------



## billopelma (Jan 19, 2011)

> Maybe CB ones don't need temps as cool as the WC ones?


You could be right there, I've heard that about P. subfusca.





> Another question, do they flick a lot? And how fast do they grow? How big do they get?


Mine weren't bad flickers, pretty even tempered. Can only comment first hand on the males but I believe them to be 'average' in both growth rate and size. The males matured in a little less that 2 years, not sure how long they go on after as I sold them off. The one in the picture from Jmugleston would likely be a mature female and about 6", my smallest male matured at 4.5", the largest at 5.5".  

Larger of my males, the dish is about 1 3/4" for size comparison.








Bill


----------



## winwin (Jan 20, 2011)

billopelma said:


> You could be right there, I've heard that about P. subfusca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, they're beautiful... The only one left in my wish list is a P. Metallica. I'd update this thread when my shipment arrives on saturday. 

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------




Jmugleston said:


> Tinter listed these as a species that liked cooler temps. When I was in Costa Rica I came across a number of these spiders. Compared to the cloud forests, it was actually quite warm. I'll have to check and see if I have temperature data for that area. Their horizontal burrows were not too deep I'm guessing around 60 cm  and at night they could be seen wandering around the entrance to their burrow. Even the female with an eggsac was within a few inches of the opening.


That's very nice. Hope mine turns out to be female.


----------

